# D. G. Hart audio?



## RamistThomist (Jun 14, 2014)

Besides his talks at semonaudio, where else are there mp3s by Daryl Hart? I gather from his blog that he has been speaking a lot lately in Europe. I wonder if they are available in mp3 format?


----------



## ZackF (Jun 14, 2014)

He has quite of few talks on youtube. When I am looking for someone I do a search with his name and mp3 (or audio).


----------



## KSon (Jun 14, 2014)

Love this 9Marks interview with Hart and Mark Dever. Outstanding stuff. 

9Marks | Building Healthy Churches


----------

